
We Analyzed 10M Pages. Here’s Where Most Fail with ADA and WCAG 2.1 Compliance - thereyougo
https://accessibe.com/blog/knowledgebase/we-analyzed-10000000-pages-and-heres-where-most-fail-with-ada-and-wcag-21-compliance
======
mimsee
Creating accessible websites is a pain. And doing it properly is expensive.

There's many screenreaders and they can get expensive. They also can have
quirks of their own. UK government accessibility blog is a good resource on
how to create accessible websites and forms[0].

I also tested accessibe.com's frontpage to see how accessible their own site
is. For this test I used Google Chrome with Lighthouse[1] accessibility
testing set to desktop. Lighthouse reported a score of 84/100 where bigger is
better.

Some links don't have text, but an image with an alt text. Some text colors
are not WCAG contrast compliant. The viewport maximum-scale is limited to 1,
so the user cannot zoom on the website on a mobile device.

I also ran another accessibility checker called axe[2]. It reported 88 issues.
Funnily enough, on the blog post they slammed icon fonts such as fontawesome
or icomoon, and they themselves use icomoon without a screen readable text.
Most of the issues were related to links not having discernible text, elements
not having sufficient color contrast, and lack of landmarks on the page
content.

[0]: [https://accessibility.blog.gov.uk/](https://accessibility.blog.gov.uk/)

[1]:
[https://developers.google.com/web/tools/lighthouse](https://developers.google.com/web/tools/lighthouse)

[2]: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/axe-web-
accessibil...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/axe-web-
accessibility-tes/lhdoppojpmngadmnindnejefpokejbdd)

